# Would Heisenberg Tea work in a soil grow?



## ziggyross (Jun 29, 2012)

First off sorry if this is posted in the wrong thread. I have been reading about Heisenberg Tea but have not seen it used in soil. Has anyone used it for soil.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 29, 2012)

Ohh Yes its great
Lol
T4


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool think I will give it a try.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2012)

Never heard of it. 

Do you have more info?

Is it like Ozzy tea?


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 1, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.
> 
> Do you have more info?
> 
> Is it like Ozzy tea?



This is taken from another site. hxxp://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html ( Sorry for the link to another MJ site Just wanted to give credit to the original author )

Aquashield ($12) The product composition consists of:  Bacillus subtilis, Paenibacillus polymxa, Bacillus circulans, and  Bacillus amyloliquefaciens.  This gives you a base population of  beneficial bacteria. (Aquashield can be replaced by any inoculation that  contains bacillus bacteria.)

ZHO Powder ($10) The product composition consists of: Glomus  intradices, Glomus aggregatum, Glomus etunicatum, Glomus mosseae,  Trichoderma harzianum, and Trichoderma koningii.  This gives you a base  populartion of beneficial fungi. (ZHO can be replaced by any inoculation  that contains myco fungi)

Ancient Forest EWC ($14) - Soil amendment provides a high  diversity of microorganisms, including more than 35,000 species of  bacteria and over 5,000 species of fungi. (AF can be replaced by any  earth worm casting)

EDIT*  Mycogrow soluble is the cheapest and most diverse inoculant we  have found.  It can replace everything here except the ancient forest.


The recipe is really simple.  Start with non-chlorinated water.  I make 2  gallons at a time, but you can easily adjust the additives for whatever  amount you wish to make.  Now put the water into a bucket and throw in a  couple air stones.  The more air the better.  You want the water to be almost  turbulent from the bubbles. Now, add 15-30ml of aquashield and about  1/4-1/2 scoop of the ZHO powder.  You will be breeding these into the  billions so it doesn't really matter how much you start with, just don't  overdo it. Now take an old sock or pantyhose and fill it with about 2  handfuls of EWC or Ancient Forest.  Tie off the sock and place it in the  water above an air stone, or better yet, feed an air stone down into  the sock itself.  If you want, you can just throw the EWC directly into  the water and strain it out later with cheesecloth or even an aquarium  net. Next, add about a tablespoon of molasses to wake up the microbes  and give them something to eat.  We will only be feeding the microbes in  this tea; never add food for the microbes to the res itself. It's okay  if the bennies in the res starve. You will be replacing them every few  days.  Now let the tea bubble at room tempeture for 48 hours.  It can be  used after 24, but will be more active and diverse at 48. If you use  EWC you will probably notice a foam eventually, this is normal. After 48  hours you can store the tea in the fridge where it will stay fresh for  about 10 days.  Once it starts to go bad it will develop an odor.  If  you ever detect an odor from your tea, throw it out and make a new  batch. Fresh tea can have a range of smells from earthy to mossy to  shroomy. Bad tea smells like gym socks, fecal matter, or decay.

Initially, add about 1 cup to your res for every gallon of water, and  then add 1 cup total every 3 days after. If you can, pour a little over  the base of the stalk to inoculate the root crown.  Your water might get  a little cloudy but your roots will stay white and stimulated.  When  you use tea and practice proper res maintenance you can feel confident  your roots will be healthy.  By multiplying the microbes this way your  products should last a great deal longer.  Once you have eradicated  slime and simply want protection from future outbreaks, adjust the tea  dosage to 1 cup per 10 gallons about once per week.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2012)

I use nearly the same tea in my soil, just did not know it had a name.


----------

